# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  28 nentori nuk perben feste shteterore ne Kosove

## veli44

Edhe pek dite na ndajne nga Festa Kombetare e 28 Nentorit qe qeveria e Thaqit e ka hjekur nga kalendari i festave kombetare pra nuk do te kete fest zyrtare.
Dhe ju tregoj atyre qe nuk e dijne se kete feste do ta festojme gjithmone per aq sa do te kete shqiptar mbi toke,e kemi festuar ne kohe te veshtira, ne kohe okupimi,ne kohe te rankoviqit e titos,milloshit e ali shukrise 
prandaj 
do ta festojme Festen e Flamurit te Sheshi Skenderbeu dhe kjo qeveri kete nuk mund te na ndaloje.


http://www.albcan.org/images/2004.gif

Rrofte Flamuri Kombetar dhe urime Festa e 28 Nentorit.

----------


## Edvin83

Eshte gabim te hiqet kjo feste, pavaresia me 28 nentor u shpall per Shqiperine e 1912, qe perfshinte te gjitha trojet, me gjithe Kosoven e sotme. Shqiperia qe kemi sot eshte produkt i 1913 jo i nentorit 1912...

----------


## BlueBaron

> Edhe pek dite na ndajne nga Festa Kombetare e 28 Nentorit qe qeveria e Thaqit e ka hjekur nga kalendari i festave kombetare pra nuk do te kete fest zyrtare.
> Dhe ju tregoj atyre qe nuk e dijne se kete feste do ta festojme gjithmone per aq sa do te kete shqiptar mbi toke,e kemi festuar ne kohe te veshtira, ne kohe okupimi,ne kohe te rankoviqit e titos,milloshit e ali shukrise 
> prandaj 
> do ta festojme Festen e Flamurit te Sheshi Skenderbeu dhe kjo qeveri kete nuk mund te na ndaloje.
> 
> 
> http://www.albcan.org/images/2004.gif
> 
> Rrofte Flamuri Kombetar dhe urime Festa e 28 Nentorit.



 :i terbuar:   :i terbuar:   :i terbuar:

----------


## *suada*

> Eshte gabim te hiqet kjo feste, pavaresia me 28 nentor u shpall per Shqiperine e 1912, qe perfshinte te gjitha trojet, me gjithe Kosoven e sotme. Shqiperia qe kemi sot eshte produkt i 1913 jo i nentorit 1912...


Shume dakort me ty. Skam cfare te shtoj me!

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Edhe pek dite na ndajne nga Festa Kombetare e 28 Nentorit qe qeveria e Thaqit e ka hjekur nga kalendari i festave kombetare pra nuk do te kete fest zyrtare.


une mendoj se ky nuk eshte gje tjeter por nje provokim per te "ndezur" shqiptaret .... nuk mund te heqesh nga kalendari kete feste kur ne te njejten kohe ne qender te Prishtines gjendet monumenti i Gjergj Kastriotit qe pikerisht ne 28 nentor 1444 ngriti flamurin shqiptar ne Kruje ....  simbolin i indipendences per te cilen me mijera shqiptare edhe te Kosoves kane dhene jeten .... jam i sigurte se me kete festa e flamurit kete rradhe ne Kosove do jete akoma edhe me forte .... Rrofte flamuri shqiptar!

----------


## Brari

o velo..

mos u mbani me festa 1 her ne vit..
po sherbejini kosoves per dit..

edhe ne nen enver 
ne shqiprine bere sketerr..
e festonim madheshtor 
cdo 28 nentor..
po sapo pak u hap kufiri..
iku dreqi e i biri ..
profesori e doktori..
mbeti vetem 
sallatori..


aiii.. bre..
ne se thaqi e ka hek do te thot se ashtu e do puna..
duhet ti kuptojm politikanet.. ton.. se ashtu jan do gjana te ngatrrume e jo si simite apo paidha te rrume..
behen votimet.. fitoni vota..e  behuni kryeministra e beni gjith vitin festa 28 plot hare valle  e drita..

ala ke ura..kta..

a jini te kosoves a te libofshes..
a ju intereson festa apo Kosova..???


msus.. nuk jan fush me lule gjojnat..






--

----------


## INFINITY©

> Eshte gabim te hiqet kjo feste, pavaresia me 28 nentor u shpall per Shqiperine e 1912, qe perfshinte te gjitha trojet, me gjithe Kosoven e sotme. Shqiperia qe kemi sot eshte produkt i 1913 jo i nentorit 1912...


Edvin behu pak realist. Kosova tani eshte shtet me vete dhe si shtet me vete nuk mund te kete si nje nder festat zyrtare, festen e flamurit apo te pavaresise se nje shteti tjeter, na pelqen ne apo jo. Shteti i Kosoves nuk ka flamurin kuq e zi ne godinat e tyre shteterore apo jo? Ata do festojne festen e flamurit te tyre dhe jo tonen.

----------


## ILMGAP

Eksizton mundësia që të bojkotohen shkollat nga nxënësit për arsye se edhe ata duan të festojnë, duan t'i tregojnë qeverisë se ne e kemi festë nëse nuk e keni ju. Nuk e di sa mund të ndodhë kjo nëse organizohet nga një grup fëmijësh por cdo gjë është e mundur, mund të ketë dhe njerëz më të moshuar me poste më të larta që mund të mbrojnë këtë akt (pra bojkotin e shkollës).

----------


## xfiles

nuk shoh asnje arsye te vlefshme qe te mos jete feste kombetare,
askush nuk po thote qe te zevendesoje diten e pavaresise se kosoves.

kush njeh ligjet nderkombetare, a ka ndonje ligj qe ndalon dy shtete te kene festa kombetare ne te njejten dite?

----------


## liridoni703

Ne ne pergjethesi duhet njeher e pergjithmon te behemi raliste sa i perket Festes se 28 nentorit dites se flamurit etj,,
Po ne e dimi se ne nuk munde ta festojemi festen e nje shteti tjeter shqiptare edhe se jemi vllezer se tani kosova eshte shtet,,dhe perkundrza me mire eshte me qen dy shtet se sa nje ,po mbi te gjitha ne si shqiptare duhet te mblidhemi mende dhe te ecim perpara.
ne jemi deshmitare edhe sot ne shqiperi se qka ndodhe per pushtet ,edi rama nuk i intereson integrimi i shqiperis ne familjen evropjan dhe liberalizimi i vizave po i intereson posti i ti dhe klyshve te ti...edhe ne ne kosove jemi shqiptare jemi deshmitare per gjdo gje dhe i shohmi partit tona,Lideret tan se qka jan ne gjendje me ba per pushtet...ne duhet te mblidhemi mende si kombe se vertet jemi large shume nga at qka e deshirojmi..

----------


## mia@

> Edvin behu pak realist. Kosova tani eshte shtet me vete dhe si shtet me vete nuk mund te kete si nje nder festat zyrtare, festen e flamurit apo te pavaresise se nje shteti tjeter, na pelqen ne apo jo. Shteti i Kosoves nuk ka flamurin kuq e zi ne godinat e tyre shteterore apo jo? Ata do festojne festen e flamurit te tyre dhe jo tonen.


Edhe une mendoj si ty. Nje shtet nuk mund te kete dy dite pavarsie. Ashtu si cdo Shqiptar i Kosoves mban dhe flamurin Shqiptar pervec dhe atij te riut ne shtepi, le te festoje festen e 28 Nentorit ne shtepine e vet. Nuk e ndalon njeri. Nuk i lejohet nje shteti te kete dy festa zyrtare per flamurin. Tingellon jo mire, por eshte e verteta.
Deshet te dilnit shtet me vete, normalisht duhet te keni ditet e juaja te festave zyrtare. Kur te bashkohet Shqiperia me Kosoven, nese bashkohen, ndryshon puna.
Nuk e feston shteti, por ju mund ta festoni fare mire vet, ashtu si ketu ne Usa dalin Shqiptare me flamur e brohorasin ne rruge, organizojne festa. Askush nuk i ndalon.

----------


## Selami2006

> Edhe pek dite na ndajne nga Festa Kombetare e 28 Nentorit qe qeveria e Thaqit e ka hjekur nga kalendari i festave kombetare pra nuk do te kete fest zyrtare.
> Dhe ju tregoj atyre qe nuk e dijne se kete feste do ta festojme gjithmone per aq sa do te kete shqiptar mbi toke,e kemi festuar ne kohe te veshtira, ne kohe okupimi,ne kohe te rankoviqit e titos,milloshit e ali shukrise 
> prandaj 
> do ta festojme Festen e Flamurit te Sheshi Skenderbeu dhe kjo qeveri kete nuk mund te na ndaloje.
> 
> 
> http://www.albcan.org/images/2004.gif
> 
> Rrofte Flamuri Kombetar dhe urime Festa e 28 Nentorit.


 Urime te gjith atyre qe marin frym Shqip Urime Festen e Flamurit

----------


## projekti21_dk

28 Nëntori është festë kombëtare gjithëshqiptare. Te shkrimi im kam dhënë katër pika shumë të rëndësishme që janë të mjaftueshme për secilin person që frymon shqip e që mendon shqip ta festojë këtë Ditë dhe mbi të gjitha fundja në këtë ditë ta ndiej veten shqiptar ( le të më fal komuniteti kosovar ).

----------


## projekti21_dk

Ja përmbajtja e tekstit:
.....................................

I. Të dashur miq, ka zëra të çjerrë që dalin e trumbetojnë e që mundohen ta minimizojnë vlerën, peshën dhe rëndësinë kësaj date të shenjtë. Por, jo:  Muaji nëntor është një muaj i shenjtë për shqiptarët. Nëpër nëntorë të shekujve të kaluar shqiptarët kanë realizuar vepra të mëdha. Por, si ditë e veçuar gjithsesi mbetet data 28 e çdo nëntori, sepse në këtë datë shpesh shqiptarët ia kanë ndërruar kahen historisë. Prandaj e duan shqiptarët këtë datë, prandaj kanë me se të mburren, prandaj e quajnë NËNTORI I MADH SHQIPTAR!

1. Le ta kujtojmë 28 nëntorin e vitit 1443, kur Skënderbeu shpall rimëkëmbjen e principatës së Kastriotëve dhe mbi kalanë e qytetit ngriti flamurin me shkabën e zezë dykrenore. 

2. Le të kujtojmë kur pesë shekuj më vonë, Ismail Qemali, në 28 nëntorin e vitit 1912, në Vlorë kryesoi mbledhjen e Kuvendit Kombëtar duke shpallur Shqipërinë Shtet më vete, të lirë e të pavarur. Kështu, për herë të dytë u ngrit lart flamuri i Skënderbeut!

3. Tani le kujtojmë edhe dy data të mëdha të Nëntorit të Madh:

a. 28 nëntorin e vitit 1955 kur në Prekazin Heroik, në kullën e Jasharjve lindi djalë, Ademi, i cili pas betimit që bëri mbi varrin e Tahir Mehës, në vitin 1981, Lufta me Serbinë do të shkojë deri në fund, vërtet u bë realitet, me çka ndryshuan rrjedhat e historisë dhe hapi një epokë të re - Epokën e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.

b. Dyzet e dy vite më vonë, po më 28 nëntor të vitit 1997 u paraqit për herë të parë publikisht Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. Kështu, të prirë me simbolin tonë kombëtar, Flamurin kuq e zi, me shqiponjën dykrenore, populli shqiptar në krye me UÇK-në luftoi kundër okupatorit barbar serb dhe me ndihmën e miqve ndërkombëtarë të shqiptarëve okupatori u detyrua të kapitullojë dhe të kthehet i mundur e i turpëruar me bisht nën shalë.

Prandaj duke parë vlerën e kësaj date të shënuar, Ju uroj nga zemra : GËZUAR 28 NËNTORIN DITËN E PAVARËSISË DHE TË FLAMURIT TONË KOMBËTAR dhe krenarisë sonë komëtare!


Respekt për gjithë ata që 28 Nëntorin e konsiderojnë ditë të shenjtë të historigrafisë shqiptare ( prapë le të më falin kosovarët)

----------


## veli44

PËR FESTAT ZYRTARE NË REPUBLIKËN E KOSOVËS


Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës,

Në bazë të nenit 65(1) të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, dhe  me qëllim të përcaktimit të festave zyrtare në Republikën e Kosovës,


Miraton këtë


LIGJ PËR FESTAT ZYRTARE NË REPUBLIKËN E KOSOVËS


Neni 1
Qëllimi

Me këtë ligj përcaktohen festat zyrtare në Republikën e Kosovës.


 Neni 2  
Festat zyrtare në Republikën e Kosovës

2.1 Duke pasur parasysh respektimin e historisë, kulturës dhe të traditave, të popullit të Kosovës dhe të shtetasve të saj,  festa zyrtare në Republikën e Kosovës janë:

a)   Viti i Ri-1 dhe 2 janari;

b)   Dita e Pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës, 17 Shkurti;  

c)   Dita e Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, 9 Prilli;

d)   Dita Ndërkombëtare e Punës, 1 Maji;

e)    Dita e Evropës, 9 Maji;

f)    Bajrami i Madh, dita e parë;

g)    Bajrami i Vogël, dita e parë;

h)    Krishtlindjet Katolike, 25 dhjetor;

i)    Krishtlindjet Ortodokse, 7 janar;

j)    Pashkët Katolike, E hëna e Pashkëve;

k)   Pashkët Ortodokse, E hëna e Pashkëve.

----------


## xfiles

7 janar eshte dita e ujit te bekuar, 
dita e epifanise si i thone si per katoliket si per orthodokset, dhe krishtlindjet jane me 25 per te dyja.

ja paskan fut kot.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> 7 janar eshte dita e ujit te bekuar, 
> dita e epifanise si i thone si per katoliket si per orthodokset, dhe krishtlindjet jane me 25 per te dyja.
> 
> ja paskan fut kot.


S'ja kanë fut edhe aq kot. Me sa di unë nga një e njohura ime nga Ukraina, atje atëhere festohen Krishtlindjet. Varet nga kalendari që përdor Kisha Orthodokse për të llogaritur ditën e lindjes së Krishtit( në këtë rast atë julian bizantin)

Sa për temën, është psikopati e sigurisht që kosovarët duhet të festojnë festën e flamurit. Ne jemi një komb së pari, paçka se jemi të përçarë e ndarë si këmbët e dhisë.

----------


## xfiles

> S'ja kanë fut edhe aq kot. Me sa di unë nga një e njohura ime nga Ukraina, atje atëhere festohen Krishtlindjet. Varet nga kalendari që përdor Kisha Orthodokse për të llogaritur ditën e lindjes së Krishtit( në këtë rast atë justinian bizantin)


Kjo sepse per kishen orthodokse ruse viti i ri vjen  me vonese, por krishtlindjet jane gjithmone ne daten 25.
Pastaj çne kosova me kalendarin orthodoks rus?

sa per temen,
edhe nese eshte e ndaluar te kete dy festa flamuri, a nuk di qeveria kosoves qe ta deklaroj 28 nentorin si ndonje feste tjeter, nuk i punon pak fantazia...
po kur nuk ka vullnet thuaj.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Pastaj çne kosova me kalendarin orthodoks rus?


Ndoshta sepse kalendarin julian e përdor edhe Kisha Serbo-Orthodokse e Kosova ka qënë nën Serbi  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 

Kur ta urojë Thaçi Berishën për 28 Nëntor, si do ti thotë: Ta gëzoni Festën e Flamurit ëëë?

----------


## Edvin83

> Edvin behu pak realist. Kosova tani eshte shtet me vete dhe si shtet me vete nuk mund te kete si nje nder festat zyrtare, festen e flamurit apo te pavaresise se nje shteti tjeter, na pelqen ne apo jo. Shteti i Kosoves nuk ka flamurin kuq e zi ne godinat e tyre shteterore apo jo? Ata do festojne festen e flamurit te tyre dhe jo tonen.


PO e citoj edhe nje here vetveten--"28 nentor 1912 ishte shpallja e pavaresise se Shqiperise me 56 000 km2 sepse ne ate kohe nuk kishte maqedoni e kosove." Ne dhjetor te 1913 u vendosen keto kufinj qe kemi, prandaj 28 nentori eshte feste mbare kombetare, dhe nuk te perket as ty ne Shqiperi, e as atij ne Mal te zi a Maqedoni por te gjithe shqiptareve. Dhe kur pavaresia u shpall ne Vlore, u shpal per harten qe perfshinte dhe Kosoven keshtu qe Kosova e tanishme e ka per detyre ta festoje.

----------

